

Ask HN: What do you think of my site's redesign and landing page? - dglassan

Just pushed out a new site design. I'd like to get some feedback and see if there's anything I can improve upon.<p>http://www.disrupt.fm
======
fab1an
Firstly, good job on the design: the most important elements of your landing
page stick out within the crucial first few seconds...take a quick look at the
following EyeQuant analysis, which shows what users will see within their
orientation phase: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyequant/5488580976/>

Headline: check Screenshots: check Social Proof: check Call to Action for
musicians: check

(EyeQuant is my neurotechnology startup - we deliver over 90% of eye-tracking
study's accuracy within seconds via a web service at <http://eyequant.com>)

 _However_ , I think you want to work on your message(s). First of all, you
have two audiences (as reflected by your two call to action buttons):

1\. musicians who'd like their music to go viral 2\. listeners who'd like to
discover new music

It would make sense to either have two distinct blocks on your landing page,
where each comes with a single value proposition that is tailored towards each
target segment:

1\. "Let your tracks go viral via Facebook!" <\-- more often than not,
headlines like these convert much better than generic product descriptions (as
in your current message...) 2\. "Discover and download free music now!" <\--
note how the second call to action in your current design is barely visible. A
good workaround would be to introduce a second color that reflects the "other"
value proposition in general, too.

~~~
dglassan
wow lots of helpful feedback here, thanks! I see your point about the two
different calls to action and the need for a different color for the second
button. I'll definitely take your comments into consideration.

Thanks again

------
keiferski
1\. Typo: "FreemusicforthemassesS.com" - extra S in there.

2\. I'm not entirely sure _what_ your site is, judging from the homepage. I
know you explain it on the tour page, but it should be immediately obvious
what your site does. Cool idea, but you should communicate it more clearly.

~~~
dglassan
good catch, thanks for the feedback. I've been thinking about adding another
line of text explaining it a little more clearly...or maybe enlarging the
"Viral music distribution via Facebook" text I just haven't gotten around to
it yet.

------
maxbrown
1\. I would reduce the shadow (or the blur on it) below the horizontal nav
(make it the same as the one below the logo, if it's not). I think that will
help visually.

2\. I would switch the text styling for the quote and the "Viral music
distribution via Facebook"... first, we want to know what it does, then
smaller, we want to know who's talking about you.

3\. I would restructure the middle call-out box - something about the overlap
is throwing me off. I would keep it two hard columns. Or, maybe, have the
"Viral music distribution" in the highlighted text be above, centered, and
then two shorter columns below with the "Learn More" and the quote on the
left, and the images on the right.

~~~
dglassan
I see your point about the overlap. I'm still not convinced it works but that
was the best I could do at the time. When I get home from work I'll play
around with the second image directly underneath the first and see how I like
it.

It looks like that's two votes now to make the "Viral distribution via
Facebook" text larger. I think you're right that it'll probably be better to
have that text first with the quote second.

Very helpful, thanks!

------
michuk
Looks facebookish (not necessarily a bad thing). I would improve the general
tagline (there seems to be a few and you cannot decide which one to promote
and end up promoting all) and the pictures (current ones are too details, I
lost interest in investigating what they show after taking a glance).

------
dglassan
Clickable: <http://www.disrupt.fm>

------
allanscu
Very clean. Maybe the "how it works" should go on the front page.

